# 19'' TSW's



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

19'' TSW's before I lowered it another 1.5''


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks nice! I like the silver with the limo tint.


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

That looks great. Do you have a link to the wheels?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

sweet. I'd love to add LED's to me headlights.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Excellent looking Cruze.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Megusta.jpg

Nice looking car buddy, keep it up


----------



## grace13 (Jul 7, 2012)

bear with me until next week. I have 20x10 with 275/40 nitto nt05s going all around if they will fit (+35mm offset option). The wheels actually came in Friday in the wrong finish so the right ones should be here by Thursday. We're going to mount two up and slap them on the front and take pics. If they don't work, I can send the other two tires and wheels back. I'll order some wheels from Tony instead and run a 315 on the back. It'll just leave me with two 20x10's to sell...which I got a smokin price that I will pass on to someone if I indeed have to sell them. My car is lowered on Pfadt springs, stock struts. I'm using a semi aggressive allignment (not Pfadt's most extreme recommendation, but the next one down from it).


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great Cruzer27!


----------

